# Throttle Linkage Lever Pivot - what's order of parts?



## GDHobkirk (Dec 27, 2017)

Before, the throttle lever would hold it's position - idle vs full, ignoring the effect of the governor. Now it does not hold that position well. 


> > I did not note the how the parts were assembled when I removed the lever. I thought it would be obvious - wrong.
> > I did try adding a second wavy washer - better. but not good


As you can tell from the photos, I have spent time trying to figure this out. 

Thank you for your help!


----------

